# Best first CZ and good price



## jack76590 (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't have a CZ yet. I am considering a CZ 75D PCR compact. Is this a good reliable, general purpose CZ? Thinking of both CCW and range use.

The best price quote I received was $519 (yesterday quoted $508, which was probably a miscalculation of discount) plus State tax and transfer fee. Is $519 a good price? With suggested list of $559 is not much of a discount, but I heard that CZ recently lowered their prices, so it may be ok. 

Also checked other places on CZ prices and a few are even charging above suggested list. I am wondering if CZ is lowering the margin between dealer price and suggested list. Thanks for any advise, info.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have more then one CZ and one of mine is the PCR compact. It is a great gun. I have it on my hip right now as I sit in my office and no one is the wiser. It shots very good groups is very accurate very reliable and a heck of a gun. For one that can do it all Range home defense and CC weapon this is a good one.

519 is a reasonable price. I have seen them lower priced and I have seen them higher. They are normally in the 500 to 525 range. You can wait a long time and wait and wait and then save 10 or 20 bucks. I t will depend on if you want the gun or if you want it at the cheapest possible price. 519 is a reasonable price for the gun in my opinion. They do sell fast at most shops I know of and are a hot commodity, as are many guns now a day!

I am a giant CZ fan and recomend you get the gun it is a real keeper.

RCG


----------



## jack76590 (Feb 23, 2011)

recoilguy said:


> I have more then one CZ and one of mine is the PCR compact. It is a great gun. I have it on my hip right now as I sit in my office and no one is the wiser. It shots very good groups is very accurate very reliable and a heck of a gun. For one that can do it all Range home defense and CC weapon this is a good one.
> 
> 519 is a reasonable price. I have seen them lower priced and I have seen them higher. They are normally in the 500 to 525 range. You can wait a long time and wait and wait and then save 10 or 20 bucks. I t will depend on if you want the gun or if you want it at the cheapest possible price. 519 is a reasonable price for the gun in my opinion. They do sell fast at most shops I know of and are a hot commodity, as are many guns now a day!
> 
> ...


What surprised me re price was small discount against suggested list, which is $559 on CZ website. I heard CZ lower their suggested list price. But wondering if lowered their dealer prices a comparable amount.

After posting I called the "high price places." Cabelas wanted $630 for this pistol - well over list. Bass Pro did not have this model in stock but had one other model priced at list. Also had a SP01 priced at $619, which lists for $585.

So maybe any price that is above 5% under list is a good price for CZs.

I asked if the current CZs are coming with two mags. Guy at shop did not know but said in past he thought he remembered them coming with one mag and than back to two. I know for awhile Sig was only shipping with one mag, but last Sig I purchased about a month ago came with two mags.

One thing that interests me about the CZ is its lack of square lines. I am hoping this will aid in concealment at least in sense no abrupt printing that can draw attention. May I ask what is your experience concealing this model and type of holster you use? thanks for reply.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I made this holster.......I use it everyday

It hides very nicely at 4clock for me. If I blouse out my dress shirt I can wear it undetected all day with a tucked in dress shirt in a suit. This is the 75B PCR compact I wear it everyday of the week all the time! Some times I wear my CW9 Kahr but only when my wife isn't using it she loves that gun and it is small enough for her to hide it on her smaller body so I let her use it anytime she wants. i think it is hers now just by possession being 9/10 of the law.

The PCR is a great gun this style of Holster is a great holster works perfect and hides the gun very nicely. I have been carrying it for about 5 months and no one in my office knows I have it on ever!!!

RCG


----------



## jack76590 (Feb 23, 2011)

recoilguy said:


> I made this holster.......I use it everyday
> 
> It hides very nicely at 4clock for me. If I blouse out my dress shirt I can wear it undetected all day with a tucked in dress shirt in a suit. This is the 75B PCR compact I wear it everyday of the week all the time! Some times I wear my CW9 Kahr but only when my wife isn't using it she loves that gun and it is small enough for her to hide it on her smaller body so I let her use it anytime she wants. i think it is hers now just by possession being 9/10 of the law.
> 
> ...


Nice looking holster. I think I have seen commercial models that are similar in style. With the availability of kydex I sometimes think forums should have a holster making subforum.

My dealer called CZ and no CZ 75D PCR compacts available for 30-90 days. I decided to put down deposit a wait. Hope wait time is at the lower end of estimate. CZs must be getting popular.


----------

